# Messages Lu/Non lu sur Hotmail/Mail Mac



## 156Edan (28 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,

depuis le temps que j'utilise le site Hotmail pour lire mes mails et que je suis sur Macbook Pro, je suis passé aujourd'hui à l'application " Mail " du Mac

J'ai donc relevé tout mes mails, mais maintenant que j'en reçois un et que je le lis sur Mail, il n'apparaît pas comme " lu " sur le site Hotmail...

Surement un paramètre à régler mais je ne vois pas lequel... J'ai déjà cherché sur internet mais je n'ai pas vraiment trouvé ce que je cherchais... J'avais déjà eu ce problème sur mon iPhone, je lisais mes mails via l'application mais je devais tous les mettre comme " lu " après sur le site Hotmail.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## tirhum (28 Juillet 2011)

Mail étant une application, on déménage donc de "OS X" pour aller vers... "Applications"... 
Hop !...


----------



## Aliboron (28 Juillet 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Mail étant une application, on déménage donc de "OS X" pour aller vers... "Applications"...
> Hop !...



Non, c'est de l'"Internet et réseaux"


----------



## tirhum (28 Juillet 2011)

Oui, j'ai hésité... 
Mais devant le flot de fils dans OS X... :mouais:


----------



## maximilien03 (28 Juillet 2011)

Avec Hotmail c'est impossible : seul le protocole POP est utilisé. Ca veut dire que Mail récupère tout le courrier, et ne fait que ça. C'est la seul interaction avec Hotmail, donc si tu lis ton mail, ça changera rien sur Hotmail, pareil si tu le supprime.
Pour que tout soit parfaitement synchroniser, il faut utiliser le protocole IMAP, supporté notamment par Gmail.


----------



## 156Edan (28 Juillet 2011)

Ah dommage alors  Merci pour ta réponse.


----------



## LeDormeurDuVal (24 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je relance la conversation.

Sur iphone ça marche très bien. Lorsque je lis un mail sur mon iPhone, il est noté comme lu sur hotmail et inversement.

Pourquoi est il impossible de faire de même sur Mac???


----------



## Aliboron (25 Octobre 2013)

LeDormeurDuVal a dit:


> Lorsque je lis un mail sur mon iPhone, il est noté comme lu sur hotmail et inversement.
> Pourquoi est il impossible de faire de même sur Mac ???


Cela a déjà été traité. On résume :

1 - c'est normal, car les comptes Hotmail ne sont pas configurés selon un protocole Exchange Web Services (EWS) mais selon Exchange ActiveSync (EAS), lequel ne fonctionne qu'avec les mobiles (Windows Phone, iPhone, iPad, etc.) 

2 - il existe un outil intermédiaire peu connu, mBox Mail, qui permettrait de synchroniser n'importe quel logiciel de messagerie sous Mac OS X avec Hotmail. En gros, ça émulerait le fonctionnement d'un appareil mobile, si j'ai tout bien compris. Je n'ai pas testé et ne suis donc pas en mesure d'en dire plus, mais il y a une version d'essai de 30 jours (après, c'est 20$). 

3 - depuis peu, il est maintenant possible de paramétrer un compte Outlook.com (héritier de Hotmail) en IMAP.

Choses que tu aurais pu trouver si tu étais tombé plutôt sur cet autre fil. Pas de chance&#8230;


----------

